# There's so much to know and understand.



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Occasionally, just occasionally, i find myself thinking of how i wish my life could be, a kind of life situation fantasy, and no, it doesn't involve winning the lottery, although i'm sure that i'd cope with such an ordeal.
And then i think, there could be a nice little short story there, just short "dreamworld" sort of thing, but it's the minor details, the little things y'know?
 I suppose that's why some writers put themselves in certain situations. To live it is to know it sort of thing.
Making it real.

Oh i don't know.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 25, 2014)

You mean that You should have an experience in it to know it , am I right?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

Well... yes and no. Of course your scenes will be better if you're writing a love scene and you know how it is to be in love, to lose somebody... you can copy your emotions to your characters, and that works, because it's realistic. 

Then again, I don't think I have to become a vicious serial killer to "know" how to write a character. 

It all depends what you're looking for, and what your imagination can achieve.

Greatest gift of being a writer is, we get to live so many lives...


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

coldnight said:


> You mean that You should have an experience in it to know it , am I right?



Something like that coldnight.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Well... yes and no. Of course your scenes will be better if you're writing a love scene and you know how it is to be in love, to lose somebody... you can copy your emotions to your characters, and that works, because it's realistic.
> 
> Then again, I don't think I have to become a vicious serial killer to "know" how to write a character.
> 
> ...



Schrody, it's the little things that people, the pedants of this world, pick up on.
Okay, so i'm a pedant.

Life eh?


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Dither, I remember one of my first short stories.  At the time, I was a buyer for a gas utility.  I took from my own experience and wrote a mystery with a purchasing manager as the protagonist.  The old write what you know.  Think of your experiences and let your imagination go free.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> Schrody, it's the little things that people, the pedants of this world, pick up on.
> Okay, so i'm a pedant.
> 
> Life eh?



Yeah, little things often means a lot. I too often daydream how would my life turn out if I did something, or did it differently. What can I say but I'm a dreamer


----------



## Apple Ice (Aug 25, 2014)

Coincidentally, this is how I got in to writing. Whenever I was walking anywhere I would just imagine bizarre alternate realities staring myself in which everything was great for me. After a while I started to become disillusioned with all these day dreams and it hit me that the closet I'm ever gonna come to these day dreams is through writing. And there we have it, now I write.

So maybe just write it out? You're probably  just having a bad day, dither. It will pass


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Coincidentally, this is how I got in to writing. Whenever I was walking anywhere I would just imagine bizarre alternate realities staring myself in which everything was great for me. After a while I started to become disillusioned with all these day dreams and it hit me that the closet I'm ever gonna come to these day dreams is through writing. And there we have it, now I write.
> 
> So maybe just write it out? You're probably  just having a bad day, dither. It will pass



Yep, same here


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> Dither, I remember one of my first short stories.  At the time, I was a buyer for a gas utility.  I took from my own experience and wrote a mystery with a purchasing manager as the protagonist.  The old write what you know.  Think of your experiences and let your imagination go free.



Midnightpoet,
i don't really feel as though i have any experience, and can't i just imagine your reaction to that? "Oh dither, you just think you don't."
I'm just going to put it to one side for now. Maybe it'll gnaw at me and maybe it won't.
We'll see.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Coincidentally, this is how I got in to writing. Whenever I was walking anywhere I would just imagine bizarre alternate realities staring myself in which everything was great for me. After a while I started to become disillusioned with all these day dreams and it hit me that the closet I'm ever gonna come to these day dreams is through writing. And there we have it, now I write.
> 
> So maybe just write it out? You're probably  just having a bad day, dither. It will pass



Apple you got where i'm coming from and where i'm at.

I came here,this place, when i did, because somebody, some place else told me that i could write. The b******s. ;-)

So, i thought blogging, why not? It was real life. Who could criticise my lack of imagination? 

Then people started saying nice things, and i found that hard to deal with, i still am struggling with that.

It's like that piece that qwertyman just put up. So true but i just can't open myself up to such exposure right now.

We'll see.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm sure things will get better soon so don't worry .


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

coldnight,
it's not such a worry, it's just that it seems as though i've spent my whole life in limbo, waiting, for what? This?
I don't know.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Can you tell me what do you mean by : " this " ? 
Of course if you don't mind


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dither.

      There is only one thing worse than thinking you're not a good writer. And that is knowing you're a not a good writer.

      You're all a great bunch of people but I don't think I really belong here :-(


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Mustard, i don't "belong here",
but i give myself and i'm tolerated.

Give a little eh?


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

coldnight said:


> Can you tell me what do you mean by : " this " ?
> Of course if you don't mind



This, i don't know.
Might i finally write something readable?
And find the testicular fortitude to actually post it?

Is this going to be my summing up?

My swan-song?

My bye'bye.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 25, 2014)

I've lived through a lot, much of it the fantasy world others dream of. Being a guitarist with some of the biggest rock bands in the world at the time seems like a fantasy - from outside. From inside, it's closer to hell, but is an addiction. From outside you don't see the drugs and egos and viciousness of the sweet little innocent girl who has those _huge_ hits and lives in the most fantastic luxury and can have any man she chooses with a glance - and either commits suicide or dies of a drug overdose.
Drugs are an _escape_, people. The very people you fantasize being able to live like are the ones most often addicted. Hell-o-o-o!
People, I'm fortunate in that I'm not addictive and never cared for the drugs (except maybe a toke now and then with a glass of red wine, then chill out with my music).
I learned to look at the dream from outside when writing, or reporting the hell when writing from that end.
Dither, you're just frustrated by the difference between reality and those dreams.
Look at that oddball old guy sitting in the park muttering to himself! I wonder what _his_ story is!
A closer look and listen to what he mutters. Women are bitches and whores and want to own you and torture you?
Ah! I'll bet he was hot and heavy with a woman for a long time, then he caught her with some other guy! I can just picture what that was like!
Then write what you picture it was like.
The same thing from another perspective. That little girl and the dog that walks with a limp. I wonder ... she really seems to love the ugly little mutt. Why does it limp?
Figure a scenario about why it limps. Write about it.
Those heavy black clouds coming in from the northeast are telling me we're in for a real hellstorm. I saw on the news about that hurricane in the Caribbean. I wonder what it would be like to live through a direct hit by one of those killer storms?
Write what it would be like in your own mind.
That car that stalled right in the middle of traffic at rush hour ... should have some kind of ... hmm. Maybe a car that flew?
That would bring on its own problems. What if it stalled while you were a hundred feet in the air? Could you build in something like a parachute that would deploy automatically if you were off the ground and something happened?
Write about an incident in a flying car, maybe in that thunderstorm coming in.
I can't explain it well. I've been frustrated by ideas that wouldn't form in the "right" way to put on ... electrons in my computer.
See? Even writing this gave me an idea! Thanks!


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Food for thought Seedy M.

And don't be too hard on that oddball guy muttering in the park eh?


Yknow?
It took a second read, at 7.40.am, ish, the next day, to get what you said.
You are right of course.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> it's not such a worry, it's just that it seems as though i've spent my whole life in limbo, waiting, for what? This?



Why are you 'waiting' for it? Things only happen when you make them happen.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Dither
All of your writing are readable
You can be a very good writer and more just keep writing and always be optimistic okay?


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Why are you 'waiting' for it? Things only happen when you make them happen.



You have my username,  my sig, and yet you ask such a question.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> I've lived through a lot, much of it the fantasy world others dream of. Being a guitarist with some of the biggest rock bands in the world at the time seems like a fantasy - from outside. From inside, it's closer to hell, but is an addiction. From outside you don't see the drugs and egos and viciousness of the sweet little innocent girl who has those _huge_ hits and lives in the most fantastic luxury and can have any man she chooses with a glance - and either commits suicide or dies of a drug overdose.
> Drugs are an _escape_, people. The very people you fantasize being able to live like are the ones most often addicted. Hell-o-o-o!
> People, I'm fortunate in that I'm not addictive and never cared for the drugs (except maybe a toke now and then with a glass of red wine, then chill out with my music).
> I learned to look at the dream from outside when writing, or reporting the hell when writing from that end.
> ...



So doctor,
you've identified what ails me.
Do you have a cure please?
I'm serious, what's a bloke to do?


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

This is all getting a bit silly.
YES! I know, i started it.
Can we please put this one to bed now?


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't give up Dither. There is no reason to give up and let the world beat you. I have been in limbo for 10 years. Each day I would picture something different and my friends would think I'm weird. Heck my friends still think I'm weird. 

Just because you're in a hole in the ground, it doesn't mean you're struck. You can always dig a tunnel.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh i'm struck alright. ;-)

But hey!

Thanks.

Maybe i already did, and surfaced here.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

> Can we please put this one to bed now?


 'fraid not, mate. Still early and you're coming with us (someone grab 'is other arm). Here, drink this...


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh dear,
The big guns have spotted me.
I'm already drinking, and you aint taking me no place. ;-)


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> I suppose that's why some writers put themselves in certain situations. To live it is to know it sort of thing.
> Making it real.
> 
> Oh i don't know.



Ive never killed a man; but I remember those times when people made me so angry that I wanted to. I've never experienced genuine loss, but I remember how it felt to watch my grandmother slip from this world; And I've never been exposed to true abuse. But I remember the time I woke my father up one too many times and he decided to grab the steel spatula.

My point is, no, we as writers don't always directly experience the things we write about. However, we have experienced enough emotions in our lives to know how it should feel.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Then you write something and it gets blown out of the water.

You can't presume to write about life if you haven't lived.

Personal view of course and no offence intended.


Oh dear,
we really need to shut this down.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Dither.
> 
> There is only one thing worse than thinking you're not a good writer. And that is knowing you're a not a good writer.
> 
> You're all a great bunch of people but I don't think I really belong here :-(



Why not? Of course you do! 



dither said:


> Mustard, i don't "belong here",
> but i give myself and i'm tolerated.
> 
> Give a little eh?



See above reply.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 25, 2014)

Schrody. When I mean a great bunch of people here, you're just about at the top my my list:sunny:


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> Then you write something and it gets blown out of the water.
> 
> You can't presume to write about life if you haven't lived.
> 
> ...


I agree with this if it's applied to non-fiction, because thats exactly what it is; not fiction. But when applied to fiction or poetry, I personally think otherwise. Christopher Paolini, published Eragon at the age of 18 (Maybe 19), while living a quiet home schooled life. 

And yeah, we probably should shut this down.


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Schrody. When I mean a great bunch of people here, you're just about at the top my my list:sunny:



I won't argue with that, now hang in there.

OKAY? ;-)


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

Diatsu,
non-fiction is where i'm at.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> I won't argue with that, now hang in there.
> 
> OKAY? ;-)




Yeah and thank's for the PM. I'm trying to get back in the swing :smile2:


----------



## dither (Aug 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah and thank's for the PM. I'm trying to get back in the swing :smile2:



Just hang a while eh?

Give WF a chance.
Give YOURSELF a chance.

In short, dither.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Schrody. When I mean a great bunch of people here, you're just about at the top my my list:sunny:



LOL, thanks, but what I meant was: everybody belongs here. You don't necessarily have to write to be here; just chill with members, like most of us do.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2014)

Am currently reading a book entitled "GRACE under pressure".

going the distance as an aspergers mum,

Ohhhh man.

and yes it has relevance here.


----------

